# buffalo speed



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

No reply, so is everybody a Hoyt fan and can't bring themselves to believe it could be true?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

mhlbdonny said:


> No reply, so is everybody a Hoyt fan and can't bring themselves to believe it could be true?


 I own a Hoyt Dorado and a bunch of other bows. Each bow has different character and my 45 pound Dorado has speeds just as fast as my 60# Hoyt Don'tKnowWhatItIs wood riser bow. Technology and I believe manner of shooting makes a difference on arrow speed. The only thing I'd ask you is, are you accurate with it?

Much Aloha,

:beer:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

donny - 

If you are getting *170 fps* with a *7gpp arrow* and a *29" draw* from any ILF (or pseudo-ILF, like the Buffalo) bow, something is seriously wrong, IMHO anyway. Unfortunately, there are so many factors that can be contributing to it, it's kinda hard to say from here.

Viper1 out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The one I shot definitely didn't feel like a speed demon, but it was a damn sight faster then that.

I think something must be wrong. Did you actually scale the limbs?

-Grant


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I chrono'd a Buffalo, after a quick rough tune,(Mostly setting the brace height where it was quiet and felt good) and setting the Tiller to even for 3-Under...I cannot remember the arrow weights per bow pounds, and speeds, but I DO remember that it was a bit faster than my Son's Dorado, or my Gamemaster...Not much useful fact in this post, except that I remember the Buffalo being a bit quicker than the other two Hoyts I had, comparing Apples to Apples....(pun INTENDED!!..L.O.L..)....As for the draw length and arrow weight specs, I'm 100% with Tony on this , at my short draw of ~27", my 66"-68" ILF bows shoot much faster than 170 f.p.s., at 7 G.P.P...at a true 29" draw, and 7 g.p.p. arrows, You should be well over 200 f.p.s. with the Buffalo....Take care.......Harperman


----------



## Speed Trap (Dec 16, 2008)

Durn, I'm feeling bad now. 525 grain arrow, 45# and I chrono'd at 150 fps.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

i agree with others - I am shooting a tad over 7gpp with my Tradtech Pinnacle and am getting 214 fps - if all he is getting is 170 fps - something is really wrong


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Speed Trap said:


> Durn, I'm feeling bad now. 525 grain arrow, 45# and I chrono'd at 150 fps.


Speed Trap, I'm with you. My Blackhawk only turns over 150 fps at 511 grains, and I have a pretty long draw. I'm using B-50 for the string, and I know that isn't the speedy setup, but man, hitting 170 would be a paradigm shift for me.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Shot a 55#er at leagues the other night, used my typical hold for my 45# bows and shot way low........he was using arrows in the 11ggp range but I was a bit suprised at how slow it was. I just thought it was the heavy arrows but now I'm not too sure. It did shoot pretty nice - quite and little hand shock but also with heavy arrows.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

I wouldn't worry a whole heck of a lot about the speed. If you put an arrow behind the shoulder it's going to go down.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If I spent that much on a bow (and I have) I would be pissed with speed that poor. You can do better than that for half the money.

-Grant


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents - 

I've shot a number of the Hoyt's para-lever bows and they shot well, not really any better than other bows in their price range, but well. The one thing the OP didn't mention was that limb setting (position). While the fps does seem annoyingly low, if the limbs were in full deflex, that would adversely affect the speed. Going the other way might not make it a speed demon, but might do something.

Viper1 out.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

grantmac said:


> If I spent that much on a bow (and I have) I would be pissed with speed that poor. You can do better than that for half the money.
> 
> -Grant


Yep! Work on it, I'm sure it is the way you set it up. Call Trad Tech, they sell them and would know what's wrong. Should have bought it from them in the first place and you wouldn't be having the issues. Where did you get the bow?


----------



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

What Viper said-

If the limbs are wound way out it, will be slower-wound all the way in, will be faster for sure-be sure you get the tiller right after you adjust.

Don


----------



## icycold (Oct 25, 2013)

sorry mate , I think you might have a bow setup/limb/string issue as all the recorded buffalo results I have found are mostly 180+

Hoyt Buffalo 60" (short) 45# with uncut Gold Tip Traditional 3355 w/ 125gr. tips is getting 180 fps

Fedora 560 one piece 55# at 26 inches shooting 535 grain arrow at average 193 to 194 fps
Hoyt Buffalo 62 # at my draw 600 grain arrow 186 fps 

(April/May 2012 issue of Traditional Bowhunters Magazine ) buffalo 9 gpp, 28", 191 fps

all #50 lbs : dorado- 174fps gamemaster2- 181fps buffalo- 187fps


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

I've got a 50lb buffalo in 62 and a dorado 45lb at 60. I've chrono'd both. The buffalo will do 200 fps with a 384 grn arrow. The dorado will do about 190 with the same arrow. You'll want to check the limb bolts to ensure they're tightened in all the way. It's got a tiller offset built into it already so you don't need to adjust it. If you've put any material in between the limbs and bolts to quiet it, remove it. All that does is impeded performance and may eventually cause limb problems.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

IMHO>>>>
The chrono is not your friend. Far too often we are happy with what we shoot until we test the speed. Chronos will vary due to light and battery strength so you may need to try it again. 170 fps does seem slow for that arrow weight. That is what I would expect from a 1970's Bear. My experience has been that longbows run 170-190 fps while recurves run 180 to 200 fps. A recurve that posts over 200 fps is real fast.


----------

